# The breeder is cooperating



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

DU TRAN (Diamond Maltese breeder), called me all of a sudden: I was very surprised.:blink:

He asked me how was his pup Princess Diana aka Dolcina doing.....

If you remember from my previous thread, he had offered to give me a free retiree because of her illness (GME).

Now he was calling me to offer me money ($500) to help with the medical expenses. He said he would have liked to offer more, but this is what he could help with now.

And all this, on his own initiative.

I am very impressed:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am very happy to hear that Sammy!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm happy to hear that too. I hope he's even more supportive now that he's had time to digest it. Hugs to you, Sammy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless you Sammy, and your sweet baby. May we get to the bottom of this disease. Lots of love and hugs to both of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammy, thank you for sharing this good news w/us. I know that small encouragements warm the heart---especially those unexpected ones. This is one of my favorite quotes:

“Sometimes when we are generous in *small, barely detectable ways* it can change someone’s life forever.”
(Magaret Cho)

Sending you big hugs. :wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is great! Sending hugs to Little, beautiful Dolcina with the Big Bow this morning!!!!! I loved your comment about the bows! We have to stick together for them~~~~LOL!!!!:chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That is good news. I am glad he is being receptive to your needs right now.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news!
We're still sending prayers and good thoughts. 
hugs


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's good to know that he is interested in the welfare of his pups.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful and loving gesture ♥.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- I'm so happy to hear this. My heart is breaking for all of you. I know that neither you or Du ever expected Dolcina to have GME.

How is she doing on her new treatment? I continue to send prayers daily for this sweet little girl.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> How is she doing on her new treatment? I continue to send prayers daily for this sweet little girl.



:ThankYou:Lynn

well, since you asked, here are some pictures of her .....










...and her medications which I wrap in cream cheese and then yellow cheese
and put it in the fridge. I used to prepare each day for the following day, now I prepare a bunch in advance because it is quite time consuming. I know they have those special pills pockets, but she is taking so many medications a day, I would have to give her too many each day, so this works better for us.









...and more pictures









...and here Dolcina wants to show off all her new bows....
http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac323/Piccolina8/100_2590.jpg[/IM
G]

...and more bows....
[IMG]http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac323/Piccolina8/100_2588.jpg








Mommy, enough alveadddy, yooo exvosts me!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

She is so cute! I love how Betty Boop is helping you keep an eye on her!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - I'm so glad he's helping. Dolcina looks great. How is she feeling? How's she getting around? Is she a good patient?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> I am very happy to hear that Sammy!


:aktion033::aktion033:



Cosy said:


> Hugs to you, Sammy.


:ThankYou:




> Bless you Sammy, and your sweet baby. May we get to the bottom of this disease. Lots of love and hugs to both of you.


:amen:




edelweiss said:


> Sammy, thank you for sharing this good news w/us. I know that small encouragements warm the heart---


:heart::heart: yes indeed




CeeCee's Mom said:


> I loved your comment about the bows! We have to stick together for them~~~~LOL!!!


:tender:




lynda said:


> That is good news. I am glad he is being receptive to your needs right now.


:aktion033:



njdrake said:


> That's wonderful news!
> We're still sending prayers and good thoughts. hugs


:innocent:Thank you



revakb2 said:


> It's good to know that he is interested in the welfare of his pups.


:goodpost:



Summergirl73 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful and loving gesture ♥.


:rochard:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> She is so cute! I love how Betty Boop is helping you keep an eye on her!


:wub:




Snowbody said:


> How is she feeling? How's she getting around? Is she a good patient?


Well just the fact that she is walking now from being totally paralyzed, that is an amazing improvement. In just half hour we are going to her local Vet to draw blood (CBC) to monitor her white blood cells count...will tell you more when we have the results


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sammy, she is a little doll, just like the dolls next to her. What a sweet baby girl, ohhhhh if I could only hold and kiss her. Bless you Sammy and your sweet baby girl. Plllllllease give her a kiss for me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My. . . you are so impressive w/your organization! It sounds like you have gotten control of the things that will help your little girl---no easy task.
She is a lovely little thing, and I know that she knows it---how could she not? Sending you both big hugs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- so glad that she's doing better. Hope her WBC is good. What a sweetheart she is.

BTW -- did you see where I mentioned that my Secret's father is Dolcinia's Grandfather on her mother's side? So I guess that Secret is Dolcinia's Great-Aunt or something like that.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Du seems like a very conscientious and caring breeder. He must feel just awful about what you and Dolcina are going through  I'm glad she's doing better on her meds, though. Hugs and kisses to you both!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wouldn't put pills in cheese before you are ready to give them. Many medications will start to degrade in the food due to the moisture.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

allheart said:


> Plllllllease give her a kiss for me.


:smootch:done




edelweiss said:


> no easy task.:smstarz:





Lacie's Mom said:


> BTW -- did you see where I mentioned that my Secret's father is Dolcinia's Grandfather on her mother's side?


 I sure did and...got scared that Secret is somewhat related to Dolcina because of the GME:w00t:



zooeysmom said:


> Du Tran seems like a very conscientious and caring breeder.


 It looks like...
I wonder if he reads the threads on SM:blink:




jmm said:


> I wouldn't put pills in cheese before you are ready to give them. Many medications will start to degrade in the food due to the moisture.


noted


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- Secret turned 10 this year, so she is not at high risk for GME. I'm praying that it isn't coming from that side of the pedigree as Secret is also little Ava's mother (The A Team) and the Aunt to a number of Malts on SM.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm praying that it isn't coming from that side of the pedigree as Secret is also little Ava's mother (The A Team) and the Aunt to a number of Malts on SM.


:innocent:Let's hope not.

Do you know of anyone else on SM who has a fluff with GME?
I'm interested to know how they handle it and how their pupps are doing?

I have to tell you something to DU TRAN credit: he offered me AGAIN and in addition to the $500, a pupp (not a retiree) from Marcris line.:blink:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Piccolina said:


> :innocent:Let's hope not.
> 
> *Do you know of anyone else on SM who has a fluff with GME?*
> I'm interested to know how they handle it and how their pupps are doing?
> ...


 Sophie (Sophie's Mom) and Kissy (or is it Prissy) (Kissy and Prissys mom) Both have been treating for quite a while now. You could pm them to touch base. Actually Sophie has NUE which is a closely related conditon.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Sophie (Sophie's Mom) and Kissy (or is it Prissy) (Kissy and Prissys mom) Both have been treating for quite a while now.
> 
> 
> > :ThankYou: will contact them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Sophie (Sophie's Mom) and Kissy (or is it Prissy) (Kissy and Prissys mom) Both have been treating for quite a while now. You could pm them to touch base. Actually Sophie has NUE which is a closely related conditon.


Pam, correct me if I am wrong because it was before my time, but didn't 
Tami DiCamillo Zamrazil also lose a little pup due to one of these variations? There was also Suzan (Niki's mom) Robertson?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> :innocent:Let's hope not.
> 
> Do you know of anyone else on SM who has a fluff with GME?
> I'm interested to know how they handle it and how their pupps are doing?
> ...


 
Dear Sammy,

Bless you. This darn disease seems it can pop up anywhere. I truly am so grateful to Pam and Jackie and I am sure there are more, fighting against this disease.

Oh please, one more time, give kisses to you special baby girl for me. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sammy, your recent pictures of Dolcina are darling. My prayers and positive thoughts continue for both of you. You are the most devoted and best Mommy to your precious fluff baby.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Piccolina said:


> :innocent:Let's hope not.
> 
> Do you know of anyone else on SM who has a fluff with GME?
> I'm interested to know how they handle it and how their pupps are doing?
> ...


Sammy, I know of one person (not on SM) whose Maltese was treated for GME by Dr. Sisson from early 2007 through sometime in 2008. The dog has been drug-free since then and as close to normal as any dog I know. To the owner's credit, she was aware of both GME and Dr. Sisson, had an MRI and spinal tap done within a week or so of the appearance of the symptoms, and wasted no time in contacting Dr. Sisson and starting treatment.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

allheart said:


> Oh please, one more time, give kisses to you special baby girl for me. :wub:


:smootch::smootch::smootch:


I would like to ask you, is the pup in your picture on the left real?:blink:
Will she stay that size? . If she is real, I am just amazed how they create fluffs like that? I would die for a tiny one like yours or Ava of the A Team.
Do they have any health issues when they are that small?




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> You are the most devoted and best Mommy to your precious fluff baby.



:ThankYou:...but I am sure all of us here are so devoted. I was just "tried" by God (I think) to see how far I'll go to save her:blush: 






MaryH said:


> Sammy, I know of one person (not on SM) whose Maltese was treated for GME by Dr. Sisson from early 2007 through sometime in 2008. The dog has been drug-free since then and as close to normal as any dog I know. To the owner's credit, she was aware of both GME and Dr. Sisson, had an MRI and spinal tap done within a week or so of the appearance of the symptoms, and wasted no time in contacting Dr. Sisson and starting treatment.



Same here: the moment Pam e-mailed me Dr. Sisson's site, I looked into it. Initially I thought to myself "Wow, do people actually fly to Boston to see him?" 
:duh oh:Before I knew it, I was on the flight to Boston, didn't waste time either because I read on his protocol how important it was to get on the treatment right a way, before the damage is permanent.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Sophie (Sophie's Mom) and Kissy (or is it Prissy) (Kissy and Prissys mom) Both have been treating for quite a while now. You could pm them to touch base. Actually Sophie has NUE which is a closely related conditon.


Who did they get their pupps from?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> :smootch::smootch::smootch:
> 
> 
> I would like to ask you, is the pup in your picture on the left real?:blink:
> ...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

allheart said:


> That is my darling little Ana ....
> 
> She was just spayed yesterday and did wonderful.
> 
> ...





I am so :chili:glad that little Ana is recovering fast from the spaying:aktion033:
I am not surprised that anyone would "lose their breath" seeing such a living doll:tender:
Do you mind telling me who is her breeder? (not that I am running to get one now, but making a mental note)...
And I :ThankYou: so much for always sending us words of encouragement:heart:


----------

